# Knives



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning all,

Manuka Jock said I might want to post some of my knives over here. I guess you guys might appreciate the wood.

I'll start with a couple that are fairly useful around the shop -



















An interesting woods - 





































Jim


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Nicely done!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice! I'm especially fond of the sgian dubh in the fourth picture. It's nice to see one that's not in either plastic or antler.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks.



amckenzie4 said:


> Very nice! I'm especially fond of the sgian dubh in the fourth picture. It's nice to see one that's not in either plastic or antler.


There are a few other in gallery with a couple different designs. Some casual some modern.

Jim


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

They look great. Do you also make the steel part?

George


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, I use stock removal. I make everything but the sheaths.

Jim


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> Very nice! I'm especially fond of the sgian dubh in the fourth picture. It's nice to see one that's not in either plastic or antler.


 Aye , and grand to see a sgian with a working edge for a change 
too :thumbsup:

Top work all round , 
wood , steel and leather


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks. I always try for a working knife even if I don't think it will ever cut anything. If it can't cut anything then it's sculpture.

Jim


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful. 

Got any pictures of the file work on the third one from the top?


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Got any pictures of the file work on the third one from the top?


Yep - 










Just a simple vine pattern. 

Jim


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Sweet. I was unsure if it was thorn or ivy pattern. Looks awesome. It is scaled perfectly from front to back


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks. I don't do much file work on the hunters as that is a mess to clean after a day in the field 

Jim


----------

